# account for



## demgiuli

Hi to all! I wanted to ask how to translate "account for" in italian. I found it in this topic I have to write: "Account for the success of the PLO in establishing itself as the internationally recongnised representative of the Palestinian people."
Thanks a lot


----------



## SPQR

demgiuli said:


> Hi to all! I wanted to ask how to translate "account for" in italian. I found it in this topic I have to write: "Account for the success of the PLO in establishing itself as the internationally recongnised representative of the Palestinian people."
> Thanks a lot


 
WR gives: "rispondere di"

...but I think "rendere conto" might also work.


----------



## Einstein

Or simply "spiegare".


----------



## lsp

I agree in this case "spiegare" is right, but I want to point out that "account for" has many uses, and you may find it needs other answers in different contexts.


----------



## Einstein

Yes, you're right. You can say, for example, "The over-60s account for X% of the population". Here I usually translate "account for" as "costituiscono", although the literal meaning is something like "corrispondono a".


----------



## iki

Voluntary blood donations have accounted for more than 95 percent of the total blood collected for medical use at the end of 2006.
Ciao is it right to use Account for in this sentence?
the meaning is: il total delle donazioni volontarie alla fine del 2006 conta (anche in italiano non trovo la parola giusta) il 95 percent di tutto il sangue raccolto..
Grazie


----------



## niklavjus

"...alla fine del 2006 ammonta al 95 % di..." (?)


----------



## iki

si si
quello e' il significato in italiano detto meglio di come ho scritto io. 
ma in inglese come si dice?


----------



## AshleySarah

Hi,

Yes, it looks correct to me.

Cheers
Ashley


----------



## AshleySarah

iki said:


> Voluntary blood donations have accounted for more than 95 percent of the total blood collected for medical use at the end of 2006.
> Ciao is it right to use Account for in this sentence?
> the meaning is: il total delle donazioni volontarie alla fine del 2006 conta (anche in italiano non trovo la parola giusta) il 95 percent di tutto il sangue raccolto..
> Grazie


 
Ciao,

I would change it slightly to "Voluntary blood donations accounted for more than 95 percent of the total blood collected for medical use in 2006".

Cheers
Ashley


----------



## italian star

"rappresentare". i think it's the right translation when the text talks about %, numbers and so on.


----------



## MonicaGuido

Account puè anche essere resoconto, nel testo però sta meglio "risultato".


----------



## entrapta

to account for

I have some trouble finding a suitable verb in Italian other than "rappresentare" which is often not at all satisfactory. For example: "in Japan, X's Zia Peppa coffee accounts for nearly half of all canned sales." Now, many dictionaries suggest "rappresentare" which is fine sometimes but in this case "X coffee rappresenta quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè in lattina...." is not ok. I'm trying to find another verb but it's driving me crazy. I can also accept a different word order... Any suggestion welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Island

Forse "...copre circa la metà del mercato...".
Perché "rappresenta" non ti convince? A me sembra che si adatti bene anche al tuo contesto.


----------



## Curandera

Ci sto pensando ed esiste un'espressione giusta, intanto...:

_'In Giappone quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè in lattina è da ricondursi/attribuirsi al caffè della peppina...'_
_'In Giappone quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè è in mano al caffè della peppina._
_Il caffè della peppina da solo costituisce quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè in lattina._


----------



## entrapta

Anche la tua soluzione mi pare buona; l'ho usata credo a volte. Il fatto è che forse ho fatto indigestione di "rappresenta" dato che nel libro lo usa ogni dieci parole   Dici che si capisce bene il senso? A volte non ti è chiaro se non lo rileggi a freddo... Bah certo che account for è una gatta da pelare.


----------



## entrapta

Curandera said:


> Ci sto pensando ed esiste un'espressione giusta, intanto...:
> 
> _'In Giappone quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè in lattina è da ricondursi/attribuirsi al caffè della peppina...'_
> _'In Giappone quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè è in mano al caffè della peppina.__
> Il caffè della peppina da solo costituisce quasi la metà delle vendite di caffè in lattina._



Grazie... la prima mi suona abbastanza bene... costituisce è un po' come rappresenta... anzi peggio... Per la miseria perché non c'è un verbo come account for che dia l'idea del fare numero, grrr Comunque grazie per i preziosi suggerimenti.


----------



## Ilaria86

Ciao!

Sto traducendo un testo sui cambiamenti climatici. Ad un certo punto si parla di esternalità, ovvero di costi ambientali aggiuntivi. 

Non riesco a capire come tradurre il verbo "account for"

Questa è la frase originale: "Radioactive waste disposal, radioactive emissions and final decommissioning and disposal of radioactive reactor components are rarely fully _*accounted for *_and thus fall to an extent into the category of externalities". 

... e questa è la mia traduzione: " Lo smaltimento dei rifiuti radioattivi, le emissioni radioattive, lo smaltimento e lo smantellamento finale delle componenti del reattore radioattivo *vengono raramente considerati del tutto *(?) e, perciò, rientrano fino ad un certo punto nella categoria delle esternalità."

Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
Siccome si parla di _*costi ambientali aggiuntivi*_, il senso della frase è quindi che _*i costi *_per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti radioattivi, le emissioni radioattive, lo smaltimento e lo smantellamento finale delle componenti del reattore radioattivo non sono fra quelli *normalmente previsti/stanziati *? Per cui rientrano (fino ad una certa misura) fra quelli 'extra'. Ho capito bene? O non ho capito una mazza (sono un pò stremata da tutti questi brindisi di Natale... )
Forse la frase prima e dopo potrebbero aiutarci
Saluti


----------



## Ilaria86

Ciao Holy....grazie per il tentativo 

Ti incollo la frase che viene prima e quella che viene dopo se ti può essere d'aiuto. 

"_The nuclear cycle is of course not without externalities, although the environmental costs are highly contested, contributing as they do to the economic attractions or otherwise of nuclear power_. Radioactive waste disposal, radioactive emissions and final decommissioning and disposal of radioactive reactor components are rarely fully accounted for and thus fall to an extent into the category of externalities._ There are also issues concerned with environmental
damage associated with uranium mining, but in this regard it is similar to coal_ "


----------



## lsp

Does this work?
...raramente sono completamente contabilizzati e quindi...


----------



## ALEX1981X

lsp said:


> Does this work?
> ...raramente sono completamente contabilizzati e quindi...



yes it can work to me but it is a little too much technical maybe.
Maybe - tenuti in considerazione - would be just fine

Also - conteggiati - may work


----------



## Ilaria86

grazie a tutti...credo che sceglierò "tenuti in considerazione" o "conteggiati"....vedo quale dei due suona meglio


----------



## london calling

Credo che il senso sia quello: quando si fanno i conteggi non si tiene conto del tutto di questi tre fattori, forse perché è difficile quantizzarli e quindi il conteggio finale è in qualche modo falsato.


----------



## val75

Ciao a tutti! Anch'io mi trovo in difficoltà nel tradurre "_is accounted for_".
La frase completa è: "With these patients, as the illness results from external negative energy, it is possible to treat with the X Needling Technique once the negative energy *is accounted for*".
E cioè: "Questi pazienti, dal momento che la malattia deriva da un’energia negativa esterna, possono essere trattati con la tecnica di agopuntura _X_, una volta che l'energia negativa è ....? "Tenuta in considerazione" e "contabilizzata" non ha senso, ma brancolo nel buio su possibili alternative perchè il testo poi cambia argomento.

Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Tegs

Ciao Val, ci puoi spiegare un po' il contesto?


----------



## val75

Tegs said:


> Ciao Val, ci puoi spiegare un po' il contesto?


In questo paragrafo si parla di agopuntura praticata su pazienti con disturbi mentali. Più avanti viene specificato: "Capture the external negative energy that goes all over the body and treat it with deep needling [...]. The most important thought one should keep in mind during the practice is to free the patient from negative energy". Non so se ciò possa aiutare, ma non c'è altro... :-/


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Io direi: "una volta eliminata/rimossa/estirpata l'energia negativa."

Sentiamo comunque anche altri pareri.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Mat,
andrebbe anche bene "*neutralizzata*"? Però solo qui http://dizionario.reverso.net/inglese-italiano/account%20for ho trovato questo significato di "to account for": (destroy, kill)   *uccidere, distruggere 
*e nei sinonimi: destroy, *incapacitate*, kill, *put out of action*, put paid to


----------



## Matrap

Mary49 said:


> Ciao Mat,
> andrebbe anche bene "*neutralizzata*"? *Secondo me sì...*Però solo qui http://dizionario.reverso.net/inglese-italiano/account for ho trovato questo significato di "to account for": (destroy, kill)   *uccidere, distruggere Questo significato si trova anche nel "nostro"  Collins *e nei sinonimi: destroy, *incapacitate*, kill, *put out of action*, put paid to



Ciao Mary


----------



## val75

Grazie mille per i preziosi suggerimenti! Credo utilizzerò "neutralizzata", in quanto più avanti viene espresso il concetto di "catturare" l'energia negativa, non tanto di estirparla.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve a tutti.
Riapro il thread per cercare la traduzione a un'accezione di _account for_ che non è presente in questo dizionario.

Riporto definizione da dizionario account-for phrasal verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com 
con FRASI ESEMPIO INCORPORATE.

*account for somebody - account for something*

to know where somebody/something is or what has happened to them, especially after an accident
- All passengers have now been accounted for. (CONTEXT: bus crashes into wall, driver manages to get out of the wreckage and checks the passengers' conditions).
- Three files cannot be accounted for. (CONTEXT: a police officer was tasked with keeping an eye on the filing cabinet; when asked to hand in the files, he answered as in the example)

Proposte di traduzione
Nel primo caso qualcosa come: fare l'appello, controllare (che siano ancora vivi), conteggiare.
Nel secondo: rinvenire, trovare, sapere dove qualcosa sia finito.
Mi sembrano pessime come proposte.

Come segnalato da Mary49 al post #29, il dizionario Traduzione account for italiano | Dizionario inglese | Reverso riporta l'esempio:
- all the children were accounted for = nessun ragazzo mancava all'appello.

Tuttavia cercavo una traduzione della forma affermativa possibilmente.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## london calling

_Nessun passeggero mancava all'appello/si sono trovati tutti i passeggeri.
Mancano tre pratiche/non si trovano tre pratiche._

Non capisco perché non ti piace 'mancare all'appello'.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Innanzitutto ti ringrazio.

Non ho detto che non mi piace, ma traduce con un significato attivo e negativo il senso affermativo e passivo della frase esempio 1. 

Non è che sia un problema in una traduzione in un contesto, anzi le tue funzionano perfettamente.
Tuttavia, se si volesse inserire una definizione di "account for" in quell'accezione (e dunque non totalizzare, rappresentare, o rispondere di.. etc etc) in un dizionario o simile sarebbe complicato trovare una traduzione esatta che corrisponda alla forma attiva del verbo.

(Non so se mi sono spiegato, nell'esempio 1 "account for", per rispettare la transitività e la diatesi attiva del verbo,  dovrebbe essere tradotto come qualcosa del tipo "assicurarsi che qualcuno non manchi all'appello", il che è poco conveniente per una definizione da dizionario).

Ad ogni modo, grazie mille ancora, utilissima.


----------



## johngiovanni

Would "nessuno disperso" work?   Per esempio: "Non ci fermeremo fino a quando non avremo la certezza che non ci sia più nessuno disperso all'Hotel X".
"Le prime informazioni però sono positive: sembra che nessuno sia disperso, ferito, o peggio."
If someone is not "dato per disperso", then they are "accounted for".


----------



## TheCrociato91

johngiovanni said:


> "Non ci fermeremo fino a quando non avremo la certezza che non ci sia più nessuno disperso all'Hotel X".


Yes this would perfectly work in Italian in this scenario/context.
I guess the English version would read something like: We won't stop until (we are sure that) everyone has been accounted for

This only problem would be that we usually do not talk about "dispersi" in contexts such as car crashes (as in my first examples), where we would talk about injured and casualties. "Dispersi" is fine when talking about natural disasters or large-scale accidents.

But thank you for chiming in.

Edit: on second thought, this may work for the bus crash example.


----------



## johngiovanni

TheCrociato91 said:


> I guess the English version would read something like: We won't stop until (we are sure that) everyone has been accounted for



"Three files cannot be accounted for": "Pare che abbiamo perso tre dossier, ma non è colpa mia."


----------



## london calling

TheCrociato91 said:


> (Non so se mi sono spiegato, nell'esempio 1 "account for", per rispettare la transitività e la diatesi attiva del verbo,  dovrebbe essere tradotto come qualcosa del tipo "assicurarsi che qualcuno non manchi all'appello", il che è poco conveniente per una definizione da dizionario).


Ho capito quello che intendi ma come sai non è sempre possibile, per cui credo che 'mancare all'appello' sia la definizione migliore di 'account for' nel contesto delle tue frasi d'esempio, tant'è vero che anche  il dizionario WR lo riporta:

(Collins):
all the children were accounted for  _nessun ragazzo mancava all'appello_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TheCrociato91 said:


> - All passengers have now been accounted for. (CONTEXT: bus crashes into wall, driver manages to get out of the wreckage and checks the passengers' conditions).
> - Three files cannot be accounted for. (CONTEXT: a police officer was tasked with keeping an eye on the filing cabinet; when asked to hand in the files, he answered as in the example)


Come ben sai (visto che te l'ho spiegato in privato non molto tempo fa), su WR si discute UNA frase specifica in un contesto specifico, non elenchi.


----------

